# 67 Seat Belt Restoration or Replacement?



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

My 67 convertible has the Fisher Body logo seat belts. I would like to either find refurbished set or have mine refurbished. The 67 date code tag’s are missing on mine and would like to find some with those tags for front seat retractable ones. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Inline Tube has the date tags


----------



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

O52 said:


> Inline Tube has the date tags


Thanks. I’ll check it out.


----------



## GTOKen (Oct 6, 2017)

O52 said:


> Inline Tube has the date tags


Just found out that In-line does not carry 67. Again thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Ssnake Oyl restores belts with date tags. Pricey but they are #1 IMHO.





__





Ssnake Oyl Products






www.ssnake-oyl.com





Or search out tags such as;









1967 - 1968 Hamill C10 Seat Belt Date Code Label Tag, Each


1967 - 1968 Hamill C10 Seat Belt Date Code Label Tag, Each.



www.camarocentral.com


----------

